# immigration(how do they check)



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I am Eu,my husband is non-Eu,we both are working and have applied for cyprus residence card(yellow slip) for 5 month ago, in this 5 months they come to check us,but until now nothing.then we hear that our interview was not god even if we have given them exactly the same answers, we live together since 3 years,married just 15 months ago.
could somebody tell me how many months this take? then after that period we can complain.
thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

EU Directive states

"1. The right of residence of family members of a Union citizen who are not nationals of a Member State shall be evidenced by the issuing of a document called "Residence card of a family member of a Union citizen" no later than six months from the date on which they submit the application. A certificate of application for the residence card shall be issued immediately."


----------



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> EU Directive states
> 
> "1. The right of residence of family members of a Union citizen who are not nationals of a Member State shall be evidenced by the issuing of a document called "Residence card of a family member of a Union citizen" no later than six months from the date on which they submit the application. A certificate of application for the residence card shall be issued immediately."


thank you Vegaanders,on 11th of October will be 6 months from the date that we applied so we wait til that time and let u know what going on.
Tezy


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

tezy said:


> thank you Vegaanders,on 11th of October will be 6 months from the date that we applied so we wait til that time and let u know what going on.
> Tezy


I assume that Cyprus follow the decree and will issue your partner a real recidence card (credit card sized plastic card, with picture and fingerprint) and not some paper document. 


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I assume that Cyprus follow the decree and will issue your partner a real recidence card (credit card sized plastic card, with picture and fingerprint) and not some paper document.
> 
> 
> Anders


They don't do the plastic cards anymore. We have just got our new residency papers, (no expiry date this time) and have been told they no longer do the plastic cards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Veronica said:


> They don't do the plastic cards anymore. We have just got our new residency papers, (no expiry date this time) and have been told they no longer do the plastic cards.


The Recidence card for Non EU citizens is new and they started last year with them. They must contain the same info in all EU.

They must have chip with biometric info etc.

For EU citizens like you and Dennis and me there is no regulations. I have no paper at all, only my wife has a residence card

If the non eu citizen dont have this card he/she will not be able to move inside EU without a VISA

But ofc UK and Ireland dont agree to this.......


----------



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> The Recidence card for Non EU citizens is new and they started last year with them. They must contain the same info in all EU.
> 
> They must have chip with biometric info etc.
> 
> ...


I do not know about the plastic one,even mine is just a pink paper without expiration date.
for non-EU family member is for 5 years automaticaly rewable(sorry for the words).
I did already contact SOLVIT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

tezy said:


> I do not know about the plastic one,even mine is just a pink paper without expiration date.
> for non-EU family member is for 5 years automaticaly rewable(sorry for the words).
> I did already contact SOLVIT.


I really dont understand. It seem to me that you already have the recidence card for your spouse and a pink slip for yourself. So what is it you wait for now?


Anders


----------



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I really dont understand. It seem to me that you already have the recidence card for your spouse and a pink slip for yourself. So what is it you wait for now?
> 
> 
> Anders


No Vegaanders,i have my yellow slip as eu-citizen,now waiting for my spouse one.
Solvit is a branch of european commission that solves those type of problem in eu.
My problem here is to know how many months they have to issue my spouse yellow slip that called residence card.
hope u get me well now.
Thank


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

tezy said:


> No Vegaanders,i have my yellow slip as eu-citizen,now waiting for my spouse one.
> Solvit is a branch of european commission that solves those type of problem in eu.
> My problem here is to know how many months they have to issue my spouse yellow slip that called residence card.
> hope u get me well now.
> Thank


Ok then I understand. As I wrote before it should be issued within six months from application.

Please report when you get it and also how it looks.

Anders


----------



## bibirez (Oct 15, 2012)

tezy said:


> No Vegaanders,i have my yellow slip as eu-citizen,now waiting for my spouse one.
> Solvit is a branch of european commission that solves those type of problem in eu.
> My problem here is to know how many months they have to issue my spouse yellow slip that called residence card.
> hope u get me well now.
> Thank


Tezy i have the same problem as you had, in 3 days the six months period will finish and they dint issue the yellow paper of my wife. Which european commission branch you went to? can you give more details about the way you took action? its really important for me this information's. 

Thanks and w8ing for a replay on this topic or a pm


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

bibirez said:


> Tezy i have the same problem as you had, in 3 days the six months period will finish and they dint issue the yellow paper of my wife. Which european commission branch you went to? can you give more details about the way you took action? its really important for me this information's.
> 
> Thanks and w8ing for a replay on this topic or a pm


This is the link to Solvit

SOLVIT homepage

Anders


----------



## bibirez (Oct 15, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> This is the link to Solvit
> 
> Anders


thank you

on 20.10.2012 will be 6 months, if on 21.10.2012 the immigration will not release the yellow paper i will go to solvit. i see that they have the office at the ministry of commerce


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

bibirez said:


> thank you
> 
> on 20.10.2012 will be 6 months, if on 21.10.2012 the immigration will not release the yellow paper i will go to solvit. i see that they have the office at the ministry of commerce


Its normally quite effective, but I know that many countries have problems keeping the 6 months rule, and Cyprus authorities is not known to be the fastest in Europe

Anders


----------



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

hi bibirez, be sure your wife is come here legally and she is stil legal when you apply for her yellow slip.then you can make your complaint to solvit and to the Office of the Commissioner for Administration and Human Rights (ombudsman).
SOLVIT: National SOLVIT Centres (find your country where you from and send your complaint not Cyprus one)
Ombudsman: 
mail:[email protected]
tel:22 405 514
good luck....!


----------



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Ok then I understand. As I wrote before it should be issued within six months from application.
> 
> Please report when you get it and also how it looks.
> 
> Anders


i got my yellow paper just today.they issued it since 17th of October.


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Tezy, i thought you said you already had your yellow slip? which one are you referencing to now? your partners or your EU one?


----------



## tezy (Sep 8, 2012)

peterandyana said:


> Tezy, i thought you said you already had your yellow slip? which one are you referencing to now? your partners or your EU one?


oh sorry i mean my non-eu spouse one...sorry.
we apply for eea family permit for the Uk.
my husband had traffic offence and have been judge at court,but only what we have to prove it is the receipt from the payment. is it that enough?
Many thanks....


----------

